# My GSD puppy doesn't such much "affection"



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

Like the title states she doesn't show much "affection" to me or my wife. She will lick our faces occasionally but she doesn't like to really just be loved on. I know she is a puppy and wants to play a lot which is fine. I play with her soo much that as night when she goes in her crate she will cry for about 2-3 minutes and not a peep till I get her out(around 5:30am) my question is if this is normal for a GSD? I have had labs and pitbull terriers growing up and they always wanted "cuddle time" but not my GSD. She does like it when I hold a chew toy so she can chew on it which I think that is maybe a good bonding time? 

This is my first GSD and she is awesome and I love her already very much. I just want to know if this is normal or should I be doing something different. 

Thank you for any advise.


----------



## ana lucy hernandez (Mar 14, 2013)

*Showing affection*

I know this is an old post..but..if your puppy was not shown affection at the kennel, she won't be used to it now. You have to give it time. My Wendy was a bit aloof. She's changed. But it took time!!! The breeder never spent much quality time with her!


----------



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh. I just posted this a few minutes ago. Thank you for the advise.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

My dutchie also took time... time to bond and really trust me. That was hard as I just said good-bye to my two Aussie companions that were such loves. But Tygo and I work hard at it and starting about 10 months old I started to see a change. Now at a year old he has a very sweet side. Just keep working with her in a fair and consistent way (and keep holding the chew toy!!!!), it will come.


----------



## intothevoiddd (Feb 11, 2014)

Wish I had some good advice, but I'm actually seeing the same thing in my pup. He doesn't really care about cuddling or being praised with affection. He's more interested in play biting haha. 

Although I have to say, he recently found out he likes belly rubs and that is bringing him around a little bit.


----------



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

It's weird. She doesn't seem at all interested in just being loved on by anyone. I'm hoping she is just taking a little bit for her to warm up to us. Hopefully that's it. I have read that some GSDs just don't really care about affection. They like structure and play time. So for now that's what I'm giving her.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Normal. Mine only became affectionate well after he was 1 1/2.
I always say with a GSD, you have to earn it


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Also agree that it's normal. My male didn't really have any interest in being loved on until he was over a year old. My female is six months now any only starting to be interested in affection- previously, she couldn't sit still long enough to cuddle  I wouldn't worry about it too much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I'm relieved to hear this is normal. I am reading everything I can and talk to anyone and just soak up as much information I can about my little GSD puppy. Hopefully I am doing things right by her. I am trying everything I can to earn her trust.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep my boy was NOT cuddly at all as a puppy. Things started to change around one year. Now at 17 months he has decided he would like to be a lap dog.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My dog has never been cuddly - period, she is 4 yrs old. Don't worry about it. My dog loves to be with me, just not too close or on me. She begged me to take her to work yesterday, i think it's boring for her, but she wants to be close. Maybe this is how your dog will be.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Mine is now a year and it's only in the past few months that he has actually come up and solicited scratches (on his back legs and tail). He doesn't really care for hugs or head pats still. As a younger pup, he didn't even do the lean and rub (think cat) that he does now. I'm hoping that when he gets a bit older, it will grow. Some dogs are more affectionate than others. That's just their personality. Doesn't have anything to do with their bond to the owner. And sometimes they grow into it.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

My 5 month old doesn't like being cuddled either. She squirms n tries to get free if I hug her. So, yeah, it is normal

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

Good. That puts me at ease to hear this is normal. I was beginning to stress about it. Thank you all for the advise.


----------



## ana lucy hernandez (Mar 14, 2013)

*Cuddling and loving*

Wendy was the same way. When I first got her, she was just under 12 weeks! She loved to play, never had an accident in the house (oopsssss...she had one cause I didn't "listen" to her request). But she did not like for me to pick her up. She was aloof!! Now, she's eight years old and loves to be "in your face" licking and putting her head and paws on my knees!! Just continue with the love. Your puppy knows you love her!!!


----------



## ana lucy hernandez (Mar 14, 2013)

He'll grow into the loving!! I think GSD's are like that! They love us to death, but they show it by protecting us! Wendy loves belly rubs, the works...but it took quite a while for her to "want it."


----------



## devinh (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome. I was just hoping I was doing things right by her. And I hopefully am. So for now I will just keep showering her with attention and play time and a new bone.


----------



## Ada.tedder13 (May 21, 2014)

*Not the only one*

I have had a GSD for 4 days now and she just doesn't seem like she cares for me to much. My beagle is always wanting my attention, and always has wanted my attention. My GSD follows me around but won't let me hold her or love on her. Makes me think I am doing something wrong. I thought GSD we're suppose to be really attached to their humans and protect them.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ada.tedder13 said:


> I thought GSD we're suppose to be really attached to their humans and protect them.


They are. Some do protect their humans.

But they are not cuddly as puppies.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

As has been said...GSDs have a reputation as being aloof....this characteristic strictly comes from a human evaluation based on human emotions.....I'd challenge the stereotype on the basis that "affection" shown by a dog in a dog's world is completely different than how a human expects "affection" to be displayed by a dog. The GSDs I have had show their "affection" in ways which has taught me more about the dog rather the dog learning a human emotion. GSDs are also stereotyped as "loyal"....this has more merit as loyalty is not so much an emotion as is affection.. I see a GSD's loyalty to an individual as the utmost display of "affection"...but that's just me....

For what it is worth...I am now on my third GSD and with this gal...I put the least amount of pressure on her to be "affectionate" and guess what...I have a GSD that is the most "affectionate" compared to her 2 predecessors....I'd guess there is a proverb about this.....huh?

SuperG


SuperG


----------

